# Moose Milk and Other Regimental Drinks



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Dec 2001)

It seems that every Regiment, unit and Mess has their own special holiday drink or variation. Let's see some of the recipes we use to help 'enhance that Christmas spirit'. 

To get things started, here is Army.ca's "official" Moose Milk recipe:

40oz Lamb's Dark Rum
20oz Kahlua
20oz Vodka
20oz Disaronno
4L Egg Nog
4L creamy vanilla ice cream
A dash of maple syrup
A dash of vanilla extract

Sprinkle with nutmeg and cinnamon once it's mixed. Serves a small crowd (6-10) and is very tasty!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Art Johnson (20 Dec 2001)

I can tell you a funny story about Moose Milk. One New Years day someone got the idea to get a large block of ice that had a cavity in it. Then the Moose Milk was poured in to the cavity. A short while later a hole developed in the block of ice and the contents poured down over the floor. It seems a plastic liner was supposed to be put in the cavity before the Moose milk was poured in. Oh well you live and learn it was done properly the following year.


----------



## bossi (20 Dec 2001)

ha-ha!
Then again, there were the years when "The Roo" (the late Maj Andrew Roberts) used to preside over the Athol Brose/Moose Milk in the Officers‘ Mess of the 48th Highlanders ... resplendent with a cigar, from which he periodically tapped ashes into the punch bowl ... (thereby adding some more fibre to the mix ... already augmented by ... pablum!)

It was always so funny to watch guest‘s faces turn pale when they‘d get to the bottom of their glass and found sediment ... tee-hee ...

Here‘s a modern mixture perfected in the officers‘ quarters at CFB Downsview, but originally discovered by my best man in a bar in Ottawa (they called it something like a "Blue Friday"):

"Windex" (later named "Prop Wash" by a rigged vote in the mess, damn those Air Force rotters ... !)
- one part vodka
- one part white rum
- two parts Parfait D‘amour (a blue-coloured licquer by Marie Brizzard)
- dilute with Seven Up to suit your taste ... while your taste buds are still functioning ... (we found 7Up was better than Sprite)
- makes a delightful, uniquely-coloured drink that will lift floor tiles (yup - I wouldn‘t make that one up) and will leave a mildly radioactive glow on your glassware (which we discovered at our wedding reception ... )
- we‘d serve it to unsuspecting guests, and when they‘d ask about the blue colour we‘d explain that we‘d used Melita coffee filters and Windex ... whereupon their faces would turn a shade of blue to match the drink!

Enjoy, but for Cripes sakes don‘t even think of driving after drinking Windex - I can remember seeing people having trouble going home on their hands and knees!!!!!


----------



## Bigmac (4 Nov 2006)

As the holiday season approaches I am looking for some good punch recipes. I partially remember a punch called "Rocket Fuel" from my youth. It was made entirely in a coleman cooler. The recipe was a 26oz white rum, 26oz vodka, 26oz cherry brandy, 26oz alcool, I believe there was grenadine but I can't remember amount. We then added equal parts pineapple and orange juice and sprite until cooler was almost full then added orange, lemon and lime slices.
      It bugs me that I can't remember the full recipe because it was very good and definitely knocks you on your butt. If anyone remembers the entire recipe or has a better punch recipe let me know.
     Cheers!  :cheers:


----------



## brin11 (4 Nov 2006)

Don't make punch; make moosemilk!!   ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (5 Nov 2006)

Artillery Punch

1 qt strong black tea 
1 qt rye whiskey 
1 bottle red wine 
1 pint Jamaican dark rum 
1/2 pint brandy 
1 jigger benedictine herbal liqueur 
1 pint orange juice 
1/2 pint lemon juice 





Combine all the ingredients in a large punch bowl with a block of ice. If found too dry, sugar syrup may be added. Decorate with twists of lemon peel.


----------



## spud (5 Nov 2006)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Artillery Punch
> 
> 1 qt strong black tea
> 1 qt rye whiskey
> ...



(Note to Self) - test artillery punch......immediately submit CT to artillery  > 

potato


----------



## Bigmac (17 Nov 2006)

Anyone have the recipe for Moosemilk or Caribou? ??? Grey Cup this weekend!


----------



## navymich (17 Nov 2006)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> Anyone have the recipe for Moosemilk or Caribou? ??? Grey Cup this weekend!



Lots of different recipes out there for Moosemilk, but here is the one we always made at my unit:

40oz Lambs Dark Rum
40oz Kahlua
40oz Vodka
4L Vanilla Ice Cream (the good creamy expensive kind)
4L eggnog

Mix all together, breaking up the ice cream a bit.  Sprinkle nutmeg on top if you so desire.  Stir occasionally as the ice cream starts to melt.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bigmac (17 Nov 2006)

Thanks for the recipes! Keep the livation recipes coming!  ;D


----------



## probum non poenitet (17 Nov 2006)

You know if you get a recipe off of Army.Ca, you're going to have to call it:

_"THROAT PUNCH"_


----------



## Mike Rochefort (23 Dec 2006)

Ok guys time to think.
This my not be the right place to post this but hey happy holidays.
From earliest days in the corp I was introduced to Moose Milk so...
I'm a lot older now and have forgotten how good it was. 
I am asking for a summary of the best batch you have ever tasted and what was the process and ingredients.
A good story to go with it may be appropriate as well.
What do you think George.?


----------



## Mike Rochefort (23 Dec 2006)

Damn you guys have it all covered here. Next time I will be more vigilant in my searches before I put keys to the test.


----------



## navymich (23 Dec 2006)

I was first introduced to it at New Years though.  1 Jan '92 to be exact, at the first levee I was ever at.  It was after an all-nighter (introduced to my first New Year's Eve party as a sailor), and first thing in the morning the PMC pulled out the ingredients to start on the moosemilk.  The tradition was to start the levee in the JR's mess with a breakfast of bagels and stuff, washed down with moosemilk.

I helped make it every year after that, and introduced newbies to the tradition of moosemilk and levees.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Dec 2006)

Good idea.....and I do seem to remember some good Moose Milk over the years......but which one was the best is going to be the hard one........Ummmmm!........just saw a recipe for it here last week or so........








So while I am searching, all the people who have it "Stickied" have posted their favourites........but still not the one I remember with 1.14 lt of Dark Rum, 1.14 lt of Kahlua, 1.14 lt of vodka and 4 lt of milk, 4 lt of vanilla ice cream..........where did that one disappear to?


----------



## Mike Rochefort (23 Dec 2006)

I was out in the insanity today and managed to pick up Capt Morgan and a light came on...  quick look for ice cream and here I am looking for the best of the best to share with everyone here on the finer parts of being a soldier.


----------



## navymich (23 Dec 2006)

Mike Rochefort said:
			
		

> ... pick up Capt Morgan ...



blasphemy!!  Must be Lamb's!  Oh wait, you said: 



			
				Mike Rochefort said:
			
		

> ...the finer parts of being a soldier.



My moosemilk is for sailors (and former sailors and sailor wannabees).  It's too strong for you other folk.  8)


----------



## Mike Rochefort (23 Dec 2006)

Ok for the ease of the post Army,Navy,Airforce..Lambs,Bacardi or Jamaican black strap..It don't matter after the first dozen glasses and we are all the same at that point.
The thought of it for me today was to mix a batch and when the need comes around I will stand with glass in hand and toast you all   for there are those that were like us and those who want to be like us and those that cannot be like us. I will reflect on what is and what was then be content enough to envision what will be.
To shorten the rant ( memories,insight and dreams ) you only live so long!!!! be all that you can be and be happy you were.
Old age sucks but I can be deep when I want to.
Mike


----------



## Yrys (23 Dec 2006)

Old age at 49 ?

Oh my, my friends that are over 70 and still young would laugh at you !


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2006)

OK

My head hurts.  Moose Milk mixed with Sweets for Dessert after Wine and a meal has a negative affect on the brain.  However, for those who want some for their New Years Party or Levee, here is one recipe:

1.14 lt of Dark Rum
1.14 lt of Kahlua
1.14 lt of Vodka
4 lt of vanilla soft scoop ice cream
4 lt of partly skimmed milk

Mix gently until frothy, leaving a few ice cream chunks.  
Liberally sprinkle with Nutmeg on top.


Of course, if you are missing some ingredients, feel free to make a 'reasonable' substitution.  

I replaced the Dark Rum with Capt Morgan's Spiced Rum and the Vanilla Ice cream with Cafe-Latte Gelato.

I guess Tia Maria can be substituted for Kahlua.......but I insisted on getting Kahlua so as to stock the bar..... ;D

Head still hurts.


----------



## kincanucks (30 Dec 2006)

Drop the vodka and skim milk (wimp) and add half and half cream and french vanilla ice cream.


----------



## GUNS (30 Dec 2006)

Can't speak for the ingredients of Moose Milk but I know it caused many a soldier( all ranks ) to leave their stomach contents in the van I volunteered to drive for the New Years parties at the different Messes in Lahr. The hourly cleanup were a pain but the Germain Marks were flowing.(tips)


----------



## blacktriangle (30 Dec 2006)

Wow nice recipes guys...

I wish I had of known earlier...New years might have been better then I think it will be.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 1.14 lt of Dark Rum
> 1.14 lt of Kahlua
> 1.14 lt of Vodka
> 4 lt of vanilla soft scoop ice cream
> 4 lt of partly skimmed milk



You aren't going to be very popular at the close out party for RIMPAC if thats all you are going to make !!!!


----------



## George Wallace (30 Dec 2006)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> You aren't going to be very popular at the close out party for RIMPAC if thats all you are going to make !!!!



Who said anything about RIMPAC.......that is my mug......get your own.


----------



## aesop081 (30 Dec 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> that is my mug......get your own.



 :rofl:


----------



## Crown-Loyal (30 Dec 2006)

Granted I'm not in the service, or any service for that matter ( one day I will ) but I thought I would add one that my friends and family tend to make, and regret, every once in a while. We call her "BOAT GAS" 

What you need.

- 1 very big pale, or small garbage can ( clean ), or crock pot - and a ladle
- depending on the size of bucket used, buy about 4-5 frozen McCain's fruit punch mix - throw it in
- buy lemons, and limes, and strawberries etc and cut up and put in the bucket
- add about 1 bottle vodka, 1 bottle white rum, 2 bottles tequila ( basically whatever you want ) ( bottle generally 40 pounder)
- Stir up until the boat gas eats away at your ladle
- serve to a friend first and watch for negative effects. Usually let the "lab rat" sit for 5 minutes. If all checks out, go nuts. Enjoy the evening.

The fruit adds flavour, but also when all the booze is gone you can eat the alcoholic fruit, that way when your wife/girlfriend asks you if you actually ate anything healthy at the party ( or does that just happen to me? ) you can say "yes dear, i had fruit"

PS - best to keep the wife away from the girlfriend at parties as well.  ;D


----------



## Bill Smy (30 Dec 2006)

Both the Warrant Officers' and Sergeants' Mess and the Officers' Mess of The Lincoln and Welland Regiment serve versions of "Bull’s Milk" or Moose Milk on New Year's Day. There are at least two recipes:--

Hot version. Heat slowly until warm:
• 80 oz Dark Rum
• 40 oz Brandy
• 40 oz Rye Whisky
• 12 qt Egg Nog

Cold version. May be kept cold by adding a block of ice after mixing:
• 120 oz White Rum
• 26 oz Brandy
• 26 oz Kahlua
• 3 or 4 gal Ice Cream (Chocolate, Vanilla or Neapolitan)
• 2 or 3 gal Milk or Egg Nog
• 1 qt Whipping Cream
• dash Vanilla Extract
• dash Nutmeg


----------



## muskrat89 (31 Dec 2006)

Well, D9er and I are home tonight. Earlier, I mentioned the recipes for moose milk, and she said "Mmmmmm".  

Later, she suggested we make a "mini-batch" for our New Year's Eve in. We did just that, and it's going down a lot smoother than it should  ;D

I hope I'm not sick tomorrow - first day of javelina season, and I need to be up early. Nothing like gutting a stink-pig with a bellyful of rum and curdled cream, topped off with pounding headaches  >


----------



## geo (31 Dec 2006)

Hmmm..... mixing your booze?   such a novel approach 

Scotch - straight up - glass of water on the side
Vodka - iced, straight up
Dark Rhum - straignt up or mixed.


----------



## muskrat89 (31 Dec 2006)

Not mixing per se - we're sticking with the moose milk


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2006)

We used to have an interesting concoction at the Jr Ranks mess in 33 SVC BN in Halifax.  Not sure if they still  (try) to serve it.  TN2IC, back me up on that one, will ya?

How to make Deisel Fuel:

1 oz of ALL bottles on the bar in a bar pitcher. Place in draft glass (or smaller if you're too scared to try) Drink 'til she's gone.
Don't remember too much after three glasses.  

Happy New Year, Please Don't Drink and Drive.




you might spill yur beer...


----------



## Edward Campbell (1 Jan 2007)

In one place in which I had the great pleasure to serve for a while the _house drink_ for special and not so special occasions was Black Velvet - equal parts Guinness and champagne!

Just thinking about it brings back fond memories.


----------



## marshall sl (1 Jan 2007)

Served by the Officer's Mess of the Seaforth Highlanders of Canada:
 ATHEL BROSE (loosely translated "nectar of the gods"


1 lb honey 2 1/2 c steel cut oats (NOT rolled)
2 c. water
1/2 gallon scotch

Mix all ingredients( but scotch), warm gently on low heat only until blended. Remove from heat, let cool and stir in scotch. Allow mixture to soak overnight w/ secure cover. Strain oat mixture from liquid and discard (or use for bread). Place liquid in glass jar and swirl (or roll) daily for 2-4 weeks.Several months if you can stand it ! Try not to open the container as you go to keep contaminants out.
The longer you wait the smoother it gets! Strain one last time and serve to all!


----------



## geo (1 Jan 2007)

Hmm... hope it's only bar scotch you're puttin your concoction.


----------



## marshall sl (1 Jan 2007)

Not mine,the officers serve it to the WOs and Sgts at Levee. We served Rum and Eggnog


----------



## Strike (2 Jan 2007)

My moose milk always has both white and dark rum along with the kalhua and vodka.  Breyers vanilla ice cream and homogonized milk round it out nicely.  Nutmeg AND cinnamon are a must

Was once at a Christmas party where the moose milk had eggs mixed into it.  It didn't sit too well.  Blahh!

Also heard about a recipe that also included Bailey's, but that just seems too weird.


----------



## Solomance (26 Dec 2011)

I have yet to join, swear in on the 11th of the new year. But in conversation leading up to the holidays I was told about a drink mix/tradition of barracks box punch.

Pour all drinks brought to the function in a clean barracks box.
Stir.
Serve while standing in the barracks box.

Any basis in reality to this at all or was this a pure wind up?


----------



## 762gunner (26 Apr 2012)

No truckers seem to remember the ubitiquious "Transfer Case":

     - 1 oz Grand Marnier
     - 1 oz Tia Maria
     - 1oz  Amaretto

     Pour into a suitable large shot glass.  This mess mixes into a dark mucky sludge that resembles something from your Ford truck's... Used to be a welcome for MSE Ops that got their cap badge.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Apr 2012)

The Little Black Devil

Dark Rum and Creme de Menthe. Drink size optional.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Apr 2012)

In our Mess, if you mention the name of a particular past Major\ Acting CO of our Regiment, who has since been 'replaced', (fired would be impolite), you have to buy a round of 'Boils' for everyone present. 

As in a 'boil on our ass'.

You may call him the Boil, in the Mess, but not use his surname.

The drink is equal parts Tequila Rose and Baileys, typically two ounces.

The toast is "To the Boil", then you spit, then you drink.

Even people that seldom partake of alcohol, seldom turn down the opportunity to curse his existence.


----------



## dimsum (27 Apr 2012)

If it isn't already stickied, could a mod/whoever please do so?  I've pointed this page to my RAAF friends who've been pestering me for Moose Milk recipes.

Ya know, International Relations and all.   :nod:


----------



## Tank Troll (27 Apr 2012)

Our Regimental Drink is Scotch either on the rocks or with water (no soda allowed) Since standing back up it is Glen Breton. 15 or so years ago before there even looked like a hope that the Regiment would be reinstated, the members of the Association bought one of the first bottles of Glen Breton Rare and placed it above the Bar in the Garrison Officers Mess. It was dubbed "the Survivors Bottle" the last 3 members of the Association would get to drink it.


----------



## X Royal (28 Apr 2012)

In the JR's mess at 4 RCR, T Coy Stratford they had an interesting drink. 
Called the Helmet.
A old helmet with handles on it which was filled with just about anything & everything behind the bar. Passed around until finished.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Apr 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> A old helmet with handles on it which was filled with just about anything & everything behind the bar. Passed around until finished.



We used to have that but a giant bowl. It was banned as it violates the liquor laws in that passing it around apparently promoted uncontrolled drinking or drinking where the bartender could not monitor who was drinking how much alcohol. 

/end fun police


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Apr 2012)

"The Bugle" was often used in the same manner, especially to help new Officer Cadets find their way.


----------



## X Royal (28 Apr 2012)

In Stratford it was considered a honour for anyone but a JR member to be invited to partake.


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Apr 2012)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Well, D9er and I are home tonight. Earlier, I mentioned the recipes for moose milk, and she said "Mmmmmm".
> 
> Later, she suggested we make a "mini-batch" for our New Year's Eve in. We did just that, and it's going down a lot smoother than it should  ;D
> 
> I hope I'm not sick tomorrow - first day of javelina season, and I need to be up early. Nothing like gutting a stink-pig with a bellyful of rum and curdled cream, topped off with pounding headaches  >


Could you provide a recipe for your mini batch please?  As much as I love the industrial quantities served on ship a smaller more sane batch would fit nicely at home.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Apr 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Could you provide a recipe for your mini batch please?  As much as I love the industrial quantities served on ship a smaller more sane batch would fit nicely at home.



A mini batch?? A MINI BATCH!!!

No such thing mon frere. Besides.....I thought you RCN guys could drink!


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Apr 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> A mini batch?? A MINI BATCH!!!
> 
> No such thing mon frere. Besides.....I thought you RCN guys could drink!


Oh, we can...  But my wife would not appreciate it if I Bogarted a full size batch myself.  She would hate the screeching monkey show... and I'd hear about it for the next decade at least.   :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Dec 2020)

2020 update!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (25 Dec 2020)

Some of the Junior Ranks made some this year for the final parade night...and all leadership seemed to stay away from it.. can't imagine why.... .


----------

